# dust colletion gates



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I am having a problem with the gates clogging, that is the slots fill up with saw dust and the gates will not close all of the way anyone have a solution other than digging in the slot to remove the clog. I use the plastic gates I bought from Menards. They work at first but the second time around I can not close them all of the way.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can you replace the gate panel*

The usual problem is the panel doesn't completely open the air passage, it leaves a little projection inside which stuff get hung up on. Then it won't close because the stuff is in the way. THere are many shop built examples here: http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...e+&fr=ytff1-tyc7&ei=utf-8&n=30&x=wrt&y=Search

I think the answer is find a piece of material that's better fit into the slot and make it long enough to open fully and close completely like some of the examples above. 


*No-clog blast gates improve airflow*

Debris can build up in the grooves of typical blast gates, preventing them from closing fully, so they leak air and ultimately reduce suction where you need it. Lee Valley's self-cleaning gates extend through the bracket to push debris out of the groove and prevent such buildup.
Self-Cleaning Blast Gates
Shop for self-cleaning blast gates at Lee Valley Tools

I know someone here made a better one, but I can't find the thread. This search engine is not user friendly. :no:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> The usual problem is the panel doesn't completely open the air passage, it leaves a little projection inside which stuff get hung up on. Then it won't close because the stuff is in the way. THere are many shop built examples here: http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...e+&fr=ytff1-tyc7&ei=utf-8&n=30&x=wrt&y=Search
> 
> I think the answer is find a piece of material that's better fit into the slot and make it long enough to open fully and close completely like some of the examples above.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks woodnthings you just gave me an idea, I am going to try and make my plastic ones into the same concept. I am going to see if I can find some lexan (window glass plastic) to replace the gate with in my present ones.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I have mostly shop built gates, but plastic ones in 2 spots. I drilled a 3/16 hole in the back corner of the slide cavity on those, it did solve the clogging problem.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's a few ideas for blast gates:

http://benchmark.20m.com/articles/BlastGate/blastgatebuilding.html






http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41990

and what is generally regarded, across a few WW forums, as the best dust collection in a hobbyist shop:

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26613

http://videos.americanwoodworker.com/video/Automatic-Dust-Collection


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Most of the time just exercising the gate while there is air flow will cause enough turbulent flow to carry the debris clear of the slot.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Also installing the blast gate upside down or on its side works.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I found my plastic blast gates had the same problem, even if installed sideways.

I switched to the equivalent all metal gates and have not had a problem. I think the thinner metal blade makes the difference so less dust gets caught.


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I still use a couple of the plastic gates. I nicked a corner off the bottom each side where the gate slides. That has made them a little more reliable.


----------



## OscarPhilips (Jan 8, 2013)

*Self-cleaning in ABS*

I picked up a "self-cleaning" gate in ABS over the weekend. I have not tired it yet, but the slide extends all the way through the gate, similar to the metal one, pictured above. (and it was less expensive that the ABS gates that jam all the time).


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

That's a much better design...I wonder if those come in 6"?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*This thread could not have come at a better time.....*

I was just cussing out my 4" metal blast gates, because the main fault to them is that their is very little to clamp a hose to, so the hose seems to fall off alot. The plastic ones have a larger surface area to clamp to, but clog up too much. I was just considering making some blast gates, and was starting to research them..... I really like the link to NCwoodworker that uses the laminate in the design.... Nice and tight, and free sliding. I will be making a bunch of them this weekend! Thanks for sharing that!

I'll post some pics when I get them done...


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

OscarPhilips said:


> I picked up a "self-cleaning" gate in ABS over the weekend. I have not tired it yet, but the slide extends all the way through the gate, similar to the metal one, pictured above. (and it was less expensive that the ABS gates that jam all the time).


Where did you get this BG, what is the source, I purchased 5 of these http://www.blastgateco.com/Blast-Gates.php self cleaning and had difficulty attaching the hose because the shoulders are so short. I wraped them with glass tape and that helped. I will say that after installing 3 gates I had a noticable increase in vacuum at all other stations.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob Willing said:


> Where did you get this BG, what is the source, I purchased 5 of these http://www.blastgateco.com/Blast-Gates.php self cleaning and had difficulty attaching the hose because the shoulders are so short. I wraped them with glass tape and that helped. I will say that after installing 3 gates I had a noticable increase in vacuum at all other stations.


The shoulder issue is exactly what I was talking about, so that is why I am making my own....


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe rotating the gate 180°? 

DUNNO

I don't use gates just move the hose.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*Source*

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/20...ng-self-clearing-blast-gate-abs-4inch-od.aspx source for self cleaning blast gate.


----------

